# Back to Basics:  The "Poor Game" of the US Way of War



## Havoc13 (Jan 8, 2014)

This is a piece we originally did for Blackside Concepts, and now is on the ShadowBlog as well, with a couple of updates.  Any thoughts on the recommendations made in the article?

http://www.shadowspear.com/2014/01/back-to-basics-the-poor-game-of-the-modern-us-way-of-war-2/



> The modern US military is perpetually pre-occupied with non-military goals and is hobbled by inhibitions, complications, and restrictions inflicted on the military from the outside, which limit the military’s ability to carry out national policy and to secure the common defense.  Chief among these issues the following: risk aversion, casualty avoidance, and over-indulgence in the discredited theory of democratic peace.



/snip



> It is entirely too easy for the US to go to war, and the entire burden of those conflicts is concentrated on only a handful of its citizens.  To remedy this, the United States, as a nation, should strongly consider the following:





> 1) A formal declaration of war, or at least very specific Congressional approval, for every US military action that lasts longer than 90 days.





> 2) The re-institution of a national draft (for both men and women) for every war the US fights that lasts longer than 180 days.





> 3) A war tax that directly affects every American, in order to pay for the war and to ensure the average American has at least some stake in the fighting.





> 4) The establishment of a tradition of two or more years of service (not necessarily military service) for all mentally and physically capable citizens.





> 5) Recognize that the democratic peace theory is a deeply flawed model. Instead of obsessively focusing on establishing “democracy,” the US should focus on establishing the rule of law, adherence to international norms, and the fostering of governments amenable (or at least not inimical) to Western values and US interests.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 9, 2014)

1- War Powers Act (Universally ignored by the people who enacted it)
4- Good start, plus universal service would introduce working to a large number of people who never work a job.
5-Agree, except for the international norms as those are usually flawed ideas.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 9, 2014)

1- I agree

2-Draft for any declaration of war, if we're going to war, spin the machine up full throttle.

3-IDK about a war tax, isn't part of the reason we pay taxes in the first place "national defense ". I understand the reasoning, forcing people to be effected financially by a war is a good way to avoid and bring war to a close quickly. But with our current "long war" ideas, I don't see it working as well, and see it as something Americans will just rollover with, as in get used to a new tax. I think a draft where every able bodied adult 18-30 years old would have the better effect.

4-I think a conscription reserve force for not only the military, but law enforcement, fire & rescue, etc, would be a great idea. I think back to the book starship troopers and the obligation of service for citizenship and really believe it would bring the level duty, loyalty and honor up systematically across our citizenship.

5-I agree.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 10, 2014)

JAB said:


> 4-I think a conscription reserve force for not only the military, but law enforcement, fire & rescue, etc, would be a great idea. I think back to the book starship troopers and the obligation of service for citizenship and really believe it would bring the level *duty, loyalty and honor* up systematically across our citizenship.


 
I don't believe you can train these beliefs into a person.

Personally, I wouldn't want to serve in a draftee military.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 10, 2014)

I disagree with not being able to train/teach people to have loyalty, a sense or duty and to be honourable. I think everyone who has it, was taught it (parents, friends, teachers, fellow soldiers, NCOs and O's, etc).

As for serving in a draftee military, millions of exceptional soldiers served in a draftee military, our greatest wars were fought by draftees and I don't think that draftees would destroy the reserve forces or war machine when its needed. SOF type units will always need to be filled with hand raisers IMO.

That said, I think the armed forces are going to see some changes over the next 25 years that will probably require some form of conscription.

My $.02


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2014)

Problem with conscription in todays environment is all the people too stupid to finish HS.

You have to treat them with Kiddie Gloves.

Conscription for national Service (some non-mil) is OK, but don't restrict conscription to the Military.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 10, 2014)

I totally agree SOWT, not every person is well suited for mil, LE or fire/rescue, etc. Personally I think having a mandatory 2 year public service requirement for anyone to gain employment in the gov, or benefit from things such ad tax breaks, government contracts, etc would do our country very well. 

Citizenship shouldn't be free IMHO, you should have to earn it, and thus you will respect it more when you do.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 11, 2014)

Disregard.


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2014)

Interesting little montage of photos and one-liners of US historical involvement in Iraq.

http://www.businessinsider.com/time...e=slate&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=partner#


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 11, 2014)

A majority of countries have a mandatory service obligation there is no reason why we can't.  Most people don't even utilize their rights and ignore their obligations as a citizen anyways.  But I bet once you make them work for it and earn the privilege of citizenship I think this country will be much better off. 

Well when I run for Presidency I know who I am going to bounce ideas off of and fill my cabinet.  Dirtmover 2020....I think that has a nice sound to it.


----------

